# in case some other bass addicts missed it



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=111017


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks! I hadn't heard about that!


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

A least someone can use it, we dont have the Natl Geographic channel anymore, we changed our subscription a while back, RATS!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

DOH!!!! I missed it.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

I am not a bass crazy but man to see an over 25 lb bass  pulled from the water was something else. It was a good thing the club took away their 8 million dollar prize or they could have been eating a whole lot of something else after they first pulled the bass when it was over 22 lbs the first time they caught it. Game warden got there too late to certified the real weight and it weighed way over 21 if i remember.
Then three or four years later it died.  
Man what a fish.
I thought it was worth watching.
Ron


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> DOH!!!! I missed it.


If I remember the ad right, it said they are going to replay it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Feb. 28th @ 8:00pm


----------

